# Budget High-end 4x4 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 26, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 26, 2019)

I already posted my thoughts on the Yusu here:

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/is-my-cube-puzzle-a-dud.43499/page-35#post-1319384

Maybe it was a dud.

The Mr. M on the other hand is very good - not exactly great, but very good.

Mr. M pros:

1. Classic look with equal-sized pieces.
2. Fast - especially the inner slices.
3. Fun to turn, in my opinion.

Mr. M cons:

1. Occasional lockups with inner slice turns.
2. Uneven tensions out of the box, but I corrected this and it helped with the lockups.
3. Annoying resistance bump right before completing sice turns, causing occasional undershooting and counteracting the advantage of magnets.
4. Only comes in black/stickered.

So the Mr. M is definitely not perfect, but it's a decent, fast, cheap, magnetic 4x4.

My Yusu just didn't compare. It was slower, had more lockups that were more severe (including a deforming lockup that caused an inner piece to pop out), felt dry despite coming covered in smelly lube OOTB, and was just annoying to use. It has joined my curbside giveaway cubing outreach program.

I also had the Thunderclap Mini. It was a good cube, but way too slow for me. I have some RSI problems so I need a fast cube with very little resistance. I would recommend the Thunderclap over the Yusu, however.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 26, 2019)

My thunderclap 4x4 M is very slow for both inner and outer layers. I have lubed it already, but I have used slightly stronger magnets in the inner layer, making it even slower than ootb. Does spring compression help?


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> My thunderclap 4x4 M is very slow for both inner and outer layers. I have lubed it already, but I have used slightly stronger magnets in the inner layer, making it even slower than ootb. Does spring compression help?


I've never done spring compression on any of my cubes. The most I ever do is tension and lube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 27, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I already posted my thoughts on the Yusu here:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/is-my-cube-puzzle-a-dud.43499/page-35#post-1319384
> 
> ...


how are the cornercutting?


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> how are the cornercutting?


I'm not really the guy to ask - I use mostly inner slice and U moves when solving 4x4, and I solve pieces directly so there is no 3x3 stage. I rarely turn two outer layers sequentially. I just tested the Mr. M and it can corner cut okay - about the same as my Aosu GTS2. The Yusu is already gone so I can't test it.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

I will highly suggest adding the Meilong 4x4 to the poll. 

I only pay $2.50 on it (in Taiwan) and after lubing and tensioning, it's on par with the thunderclap. A definite budget- high end 4x4.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I will highly suggest adding the Meilong 4x4 to the poll.
> 
> I only pay $2.50 on it (in Taiwan) and after lubing and tensioning, it's on par with the thunderclap. A definite budget- high end 4x4.


Meilong 4x4 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Meilong 4x4 M?


Not magnetic. Just Meilong 4x4. Haven't try a magnetic version of it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

W


Wish Lin said:


> Not magnetic. Just Meilong 4x4. Haven't try a magnetic version of it.


What about the yuxin little magic 4x4?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about the yuxin little magic 4x4?


Is that released yet?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Is that released yet?


soon


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> soon


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> soon


I dont know, but considering what little magic 3x3 & 5x5's performance is and what Kevin Hays said, I think it would be really good.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> W
> 
> What about the yuxin little magic 4x4?





Wish Lin said:


> Is that released yet?


Should I add it to the poll?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should I add it to the poll?


Maybe after it's released,so that there is a comparison.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> W
> What about the yuxin little magic 4x4?





Wish Lin said:


> Maybe after it's released,so that there is a comparison.


*Cubicle just released it!!* So bad Taiwan hasn't(I shall wait)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 17, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> *Cubicle just released it!!* So bad Taiwan hasn't(I shall wait)


TaoBao has released it already. Are you getting cubes from Maru?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> TaoBao has released it already. Are you getting cubes from Maru?


Yup. All of my cubes are from Maru. It’s a easier path for me.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 18, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Maybe after it's released,so that there is a comparison.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> TaoBao has released it already. Are you getting cubes from Maru?


I have added the yuxin little magic m 4x4 to the poll choices.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 22, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> *Cubicle just released it!!* So bad Taiwan hasn't(I shall wait)






It says that the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 is way better than the YJ YuSu v2m.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Not magnetic. Just Meilong 4x4. Haven't try a magnetic version of it.





AbsoRuud said:


> Yeah, I love this cube as well. I magnetized one and I am keeping the other one stock for now. I might get more. Looking to get the MeiLong 2 next. I already have the 4 and the 5. If I like the 2, then I will have MeiLong as my main for 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have added the yuxin little magic m 4x4 to the poll choices.


We can see in the poll, no need to make a post


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 23, 2019)

What ever you do do NOT get the cubing classroom 4x4. It turns like garbage. Only get it if you wish to lose your faith in cubing manufacturers.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

ZebraCuber14 said:


> What ever you do do NOT get the cubing classroom 4x4. It turns like garbage. Only get it if you wish to lose your faith in cubing manufacturers.


Yes, I have heard that both mf4 and mf4s are crap. My QiYi QiYuan S is the same. It pops in every solve, while it is very sluggish.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, I have heard that both mf4 and mf4s are crap. My QiYi QiYuan S is the same. It pops in every solve, while it is very sluggish.


Meilong 4x4 outwins all of them!!!!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Yeah, I heard that it is really good. Let’s see how the little magic and Meilong M compares with it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yeah, I heard that it is really good. Let’s see how the little magic and Meilong M compares with it.


The YJ YuSu v2 M has very weak magnets throughout the entire cube, using 4*1 magnets in everywhere, both inner and outer layers.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The YJ YuSu v2 M has very weak magnets throughout the entire cube, using 4*1 magnets in everywhere, both inner and outer layers.


Yeah, Maru says that as well. Since magnets don't make much of a difference, taking them off can make it's price even cheaper, i.e. more competitive. But since it could never outwin Meilong 4x4 on "price", maybe keeping the *title* as the "cheapest magnetic 4x4" is better.

I would like to see factory magnetized Meilong 3x3/4x4 in the future, maybe in fancy boxes like RS3M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yeah, Maru says that as well. Since magnets don't make much of a difference, taking them off can make it's price even cheaper, i.e. more competitive. But since it could never outwin Meilong 4x4 on "price", maybe keeping the *title* as the "cheapest magnetic 4x4" is better.
> 
> I would like to see factory magnetized Meilong 3x3/4x4 in the future, maybe in fancy boxes like RS3M.






The Yuxin little magic M 4x4 seems to have stronger magnets than the YJ YuSu v2 M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yeah, Maru says that as well. Since magnets don't make much of a difference, taking them off can make it's price even cheaper, i.e. more competitive. But since it could never outwin Meilong 4x4 on "price", maybe keeping the *title* as the "cheapest magnetic 4x4" is better.
> 
> I would like to see factory magnetized Meilong 3x3/4x4 in the future, maybe in fancy boxes like RS3M.


I have heard that the yuxin little magic M 4x4 isn't similar to the yuxin little magic M 3x3, but it feels like the mf5 and the yuxin little magic M 5x5.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the yuxin little magic M 4x4 isn't similar to the yuxin little magic M 3x3, but it feels like the mf5 and the yuxin little magic M 5x5.


Still waiting for Maru........


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The Yuxin little magic M 4x4 seems to have stronger magnets than the YJ YuSu v2 M.






It says the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 is better than the YJ YuSu v2 M.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It says the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 is better than the YJ YuSu v2 M.


Not that surprising. Little Magic 3x3 is better than the Yulong v1 so it’s kind of obvious.


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, I have heard that both mf4 and mf4s are crap. My QiYi QiYuan S is the same. It pops in every solve, while it is very sluggish.


The mf4 doesn't pop but it doesn't cut corners at all and it's noisy and slow


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 1, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Not that surprising. Little Magic 3x3 is better than the Yulong v1 so it’s kind of obvious.


The Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 is smaller than the YJ YuSu v2 M, and has stronger magnets.


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

As someone who has tried many 4x4s, I can definitely say the MeiLong 4x4 M is definitely one of the best 4x4s I've tried period. It's incredibly light, smooth, and stable feeling and it's very low weight (only 120g when magnetized) is just too hard to miss.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Sion said:


> As someone who has tried many 4x4s, I can definitely say the MeiLong 4x4 M is definitely one of the best 4x4s I've tried period. It's incredibly light, smooth, and stable feeling and it's very low weight (only 120g when magnetized) is just too hard to miss.


Is the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M better than the Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M?


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M better than the Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M?



Ootb, the ylm is better since it comes stock magnetic. However, the meilong is significantly better than the ylm once magnetized.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Sion said:


> Ootb, the ylm is better since it comes stock magnetic. However, the meilong is significantly better than the ylm once magnetized.


How do the Qiyi thunderclap mini M 4x4, the YJ YuSu v2 M and the Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4 compare to the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M and the yuxin little magic M 4x4? How do they rank?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Sion said:


> Ootb, the ylm is better since it comes stock magnetic. However, the meilong is significantly better than the ylm once magnetized.


What magnets have you used to magnetize the MoYu MeiLong 4x4?


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What magnets have you used to magnetize the MoYu MeiLong 4x4?




For me, I used 4x1 n48 on the inners (set them in far back into the cubie when gluing) and what magents were in the YJ MGC v1 for the outers.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 7, 2019)

Sion said:


> Ootb, the ylm is better since it comes stock magnetic. However, the meilong is significantly better than the ylm once magnetized.


Speedcubereview’s video said Moyu is planning for a factory magnetized Meilong 4x4.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 7, 2019)

Finally! YLM 4x4 is selling on Maru!
https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2082

I’ve ordered it! It costs only 8 US dollars.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Sion said:


> Ootb, the ylm is better since it comes stock magnetic. However, the meilong is significantly better than the ylm once magnetized.


I have heard that the meilong 4x4 has frosted plastic. Is it an issue?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the meilong 4x4 has frosted plastic. Is it an issue?


It’s mainly just preference.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Finally! YLM 4x4 is selling on Maru!
> https://maru.tw/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2082
> 
> I’ve ordered it! It costs only 8 US dollars.


Have you got it? How does it compare to the MoYu Meilong 4x4 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you got it? How does it compare to the MoYu Meilong 4x4 M?


It feels like a light Aosu GTS1. Meilong M is a little bit better IMO.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> It feels like a light Aosu GTS1. Meilong M is a little bit better IMO.


What are the strength of the magnets in the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What are the strength of the magnets in the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4?


I think it’s standard.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I think it’s standard.


What about corner cutting and overall feel?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 25, 2019)

I have the qiyi qi something and its very very very very, very, bad. The corner cutting sucks and it eats lube in only a few hours. The turning is bumpy and feels... Just egh.
I'm going for the yuxin little magic next, is that the right decision? I like fast, loosish cubes, preferably with magnets and little setup required.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I have the qiyi qi something and its very very very very, very, bad. The corner cutting sucks and it eats lube in only a few hours. The turning is bumpy and feels... Just egh.
> I'm going for the yuxin little magic next, is that the right decision? I like fast, loosish cubes, preferably with magnets and little setup required.


Im planning on getting that too... Btw its Qiyuan


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I have the qiyi qi something and its very very very very, very, bad. The corner cutting sucks and it eats lube in only a few hours. The turning is bumpy and feels... Just egh.
> I'm going for the yuxin little magic next, is that the right decision? I like fast, loosish cubes, preferably with magnets and little setup required.





Wish Lin said:


> It feels like a light Aosu GTS1. Meilong M is a little bit better IMO.


Get the yuxin little magic M if you don't want to self-magnetize the meilong. Meilong M 4x4 is better than the Yuxin little magic M 4x4 though.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Get the yuxin little magic M if you don't want to self-magnetize the meilong. Meilong M 4x4 is better than the Yuxin little magic M 4x4 though.


Is that mass produced? Or do I have to buy it off someone who magnetised it themself.
Btw gan 356x thanks didn't know that.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Im planning on getting that too... Btw its Qiyuan


It is very sluggish, and after loosening the tensions, it just pop in every solve. It doesn't react with lube at all. Frosted plastic with terrible shades.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is very sluggish, and after loosening the tensions, it just pop in every solve. It doesn't react with lube at all. Frosted plastic with terrible shades.


Egh i know i hate it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Egh i know i hate it.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is very sluggish, and after loosening the tensions, it just pop in every solve. It doesn't react with lube at all. Frosted plastic with terrible shades.


You mean the little magic or qiyuan?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> You mean the little magic or qiyuan?


Qiyuan. Everything he said, I agree with.
Egh.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What about corner cutting and overall feel?


Corner cutting is just like any top 4x4. Overall feels like a lighter Aosu GTS1 and a wuque mini M THAT DOESN’T SUCK lol.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm going for the yuxin little magic next, is that the right decision?


GET IT. END.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

l


Iwannaganx said:


> Qiyuan. Everything he said, I agree with.
> Egh.


lol. just another example of how much you hate the Qiyi budget lineup


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I have the qiyi qi something and its very very very very, very, bad. The corner cutting sucks and it eats lube in only a few hours. The turning is bumpy and feels... Just egh.
> I'm going for the yuxin little magic next, is that the right decision? I like fast, loosish cubes, preferably with magnets and little setup required.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is very sluggish, and after loosening the tensions, it just pop in every solve. It doesn't react with lube at all. Frosted plastic with terrible shades.





Iwannaganx said:


> Qiyuan. Everything he said, I agree with.
> Egh.


Qiyuan is a JUNK in every perspective possible. Even considering the price, Meilong 4x4 absolutely beats it to the ground. 

NEVER get it if you see this post and don’t recommend ANY beginner to buy it, that might burn their passion out became of the hardware. Recommend the Meilong 4x4.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

does the Meilong have a frosted surface?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> does the Meilong have a frosted surface?


Yep, but it feels better when frosted since it’s plastic is super light and slippery.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yep, but it feels better when frosted since it’s plastic is super light and slippery.


OK. I they make a magnetic version I might get it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2019)

I would just like to point out that the MeiLong has the most votes right now. Just sayin'!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yep, but it feels better when frosted since it’s plastic is super light and slippery.


Is the frosted plastic on the meilong 4x4 similar to the yuxin little magic 3x3?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the frosted plastic on the meilong 4x4 similar to the yuxin little magic 3x3?


No. It’s like the Qiyi budget series.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I would just like to point out that the MeiLong has the most votes right now. Just sayin'!


#MeilongLegend


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> No. It’s like the Qiyi budget series.


Does it border you? Is the smaller size of the meilong 4x4 noticeable compared to a 62mm 4x4? Does it help a lot with grip?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does it border you? Is the smaller size of the meilong 4x4 noticeable compared to a 62mm 4x4? Does it help a lot with grip?


I like the smaller size of it. It’s middle layer is actually better than Aosu GTS2M and Valk4 OOTB.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I like the smaller size of it. It’s middle layer is actually better than Aosu GTS2M and Valk4 OOTB.


Does the frosted plastic bother you? Have you ever slipped it off your hands?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does the frosted plastic border you? Have you ever slipped it off your hands?


Bother 
No, it never slips. I think it will slip if it’s not frosted. They use a really special plastic IMO.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I like the smaller size of it. It’s middle layer is actually better than Aosu GTS2M and Valk4 OOTB.


Is it fast ootb?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it fast ootb?


Super fast. Fastest now on the market IMO.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Super fast. Fastest now on the market IMO.


And don’t add any lube. Meilong is best when dry.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> And don’t add any lube. Meilong is best when dry.


So it is dry ootb?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So it is dry ootb?


Yup. Absolutely!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

4x4 budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4
4x4 great - MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
4x4 expert - MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4 budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4
> 4x4 great - MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
> 4x4 expert - MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M


Yes! That’s what I am talking about!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yes! That’s what I am talking about!


What about MoYu AoSu WR M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about MoYu AoSu WR M?


Probably add it after it’s on cubicle.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Probably add it after it’s on cubicle.


I have added it to the poll choices in the Best 4x4 comparison thread here though.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 25, 2019)

So my question still stands. I can't find a magnetic meilong on any Aussie site. Do I have to buy it from eBay or something? Or does moyu mass produce it and I just can't seem to find it?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> So my question still stands. I can't find a magnetic meilong on any Aussie site. Do I have to buy it from eBay or something? Or does moyu mass produce it and I just can't seem to find it?


No You have to magnetize yourself. Not mass produced or serviced.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 26, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> No You have to magnetize yourself. Not mass produced or serviced.


Ok at the point I am right now I'm not confident enough to magnetise myself, so what would you recommend other than that?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok at the point I am right now I'm not confident enough to magnetise myself, so what would you recommend other than that?


Yuxin little magic M 4x4


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic M 4x4


Exactly.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic M 4x4


Yep ok that's what I thought. My original thoughts were the little magic anyway!!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 26, 2019)

Let me toss in another vote for the Little Magic. The Meilong (with magnets) is better but the Little Magic is a good choice for a good cube that's immediately ready-to-go.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Let me toss in another vote for the Little Magic. The Meilong (with magnets) is better but the Little Magic is a good choice for a good cube that's immediately ready-to-go.


I have heard that it is slow ootb.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

The Qiyuan is also very prone to pops:


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Yuxin little magic 4x4 or Yj Yusu?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yuxin little magic 4x4 or Yj Yusu?


YLM


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> YLM


What makes the Meilong better than the YLM?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

How does the qiyi wuque stack up against these? (un-magnetic) According to j perm it is well worth the extra money.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yuxin little magic 4x4 or Yj Yusu?


Yuxin little magic M


GAN 356 X said:


> What makes the Meilong better than the YLM?


Speed


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yuxin little magic 4x4 or Yj Yusu?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

I HATE THE QIYI BUDGET LINE!!!
Albeit the megamix which isn't too bad.

Well I had a picture of a really bad pop on the 4x4 (qiyuan?) But it won't upload. Imagine a 4x2x2 block popped out accidentally. Just from basic turning. Discracefull


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Saw that video. Tingman's awesome imo


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I HATE THE QIYI BUDGET LINE!!!
> Albeit the megamix which isn't too bad.
> 
> Well I had a picture of a really bad pop on the 4x4 (qiyuan?) But it won't upload. Imagine a 4x2x2 block popped out accidentally. Just from basic turning. Discracefull


It literally can't go without popping within 3 solves. I was solving at school today and there was a really bad pop and a bit went down the drain... Now I can't use it. But at least its where it belongs now.... ):


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> It literally can't go without popping within 3 solves. I was solving at school today and there was a really bad pop and a bit went down the drain... Now I can't use it. But at least its where it belongs now.... ):


I sorta want to do that lol. But I still want a 4x4. But I want a better 4x4. But then I have to wait for like a week. Ok soon some pieces will go drown the drain.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I sorta want to do that lol. But I still want a 4x4. But I want a better 4x4. But then I have to wait for like a week. Ok soon some pieces will go drown the drain.


Not the whole cube?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Not the whole cube?


No, unfortunately my mother would think that is too suspicious and wouldn't let me buy a new one. Maybe after I have a new one...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

YLM or Wuque?

Also, what's the locking, popping, and corner cutting on the YLM like?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Also, what's the locking, popping, and corner cutting on the YLM like?


Yep. Same question. I want a fast cube, with the best corner cutting I can get. Still YLM?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Yep. Same question. I want a fast cube, with the best corner cutting I can get. Still YLM?


Yuxin little magic M 4x4 is not fast ootb. Need setup. Get the Meilong M 4x4 if you want something fast.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic M 4x4 is not fast ootb. Need setup. Get the Meilong M 4x4 if you want something fast.


Would that be fixed if I put some Lubicle Silk in?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it fast ootb?





Wish Lin said:


> Super fast. Fastest now on the market IMO.





Wish Lin said:


> And don’t add any lube. Meilong is best when dry.





Iwannaganx said:


> Yep. Same question. I want a fast cube, with the best corner cutting I can get. Still YLM?


Meilong M 4x4. Cheaper, better and faster.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Meilong M 4x4. Cheaper, better and faster.


Any news of a magnetic version coming out soon? Does the Meilong ever pop?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

If the qiyuan is so bad, what is the Qiyi 7x7 like?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> If the qiyuan is so bad, what is the Qiyi 7x7 like?


Not as good as cyclone boys G7. I am wondering if the YJ YuFu v2 M is better than the cyclone boys G7 and the Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 (non-magnetic).


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Meilong M 4x4. Cheaper, better and faster.


Again, I'm not confident enough to magnetise by myself.
With as little setup as possible, what is the best budget magnetic 4x4 on the market.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Again, I'm not confident enough to magnetise by myself.
> With as little setup as possible, what is the best budget magnetic 4x4 on the market.


Both YJ YuSu v2 M and Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 need setup.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Not as good as cyclone boys G7. I am wondering if the YJ YuFu v2 M is better than the cyclone boys G7 and the Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 (non-magnetic).


New poll: Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Both YJ YuSu v2 M and Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 need setup.


I've got lube down I think, and maybe tensions if needed, but I think magnetising is out of reach for now


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I've got lube down I think, and maybe tensions if needed, but I think magnetising is out of reach for now


Same here


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Both YJ YuSu v2 M and Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 need setup.


What lubes do you suggest?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What lubes do you suggest?


I don't know much about lube.
You may ask here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/lubrication-thread.21212/


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What lubes do you suggest?


DMN-37 on the pieces + Lubicle speedy on the tracks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> DMN-37 on the pieces + Lubicle speedy on the tracks


Damn! Two lubes I don't have!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Damn! Two lubes I don't have!


What are the lubes you do have?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> What are the lubes you do have?


Silk, cubicle weight 3, angstrom compound x, speedcube.com.au branded weight 5.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Silk, cubicle weight 3, angstrom compound x, speedcube.com.au branded weight 5.


Nice! I will suggest silk all the way. Maybe HALF a drop of compound x on the core if you like it to be stickier.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Again, I'm not confident enough to magnetise by myself.
> With as little setup as possible, what is the best budget magnetic 4x4 on the market.


It's easy to magnetize a Meilong yourself. 

The best factory magnetic budget 4x4 is the Yuxin Little Magic but it's not fast.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

Tabe said:


> It's easy to magnetize a Meilong yourself.
> 
> The best factory magnetic budget 4x4 is the Yuxin Little Magic but it's not fast.


Ok. For now untill I get more money, I should be ok with the YLM. The only reason I say fast is I have the yj Yulong, and for me that is fast. I suck at 4x4 rn anyway, so I should be ok and have time to get used to it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok. For now untill I get more money, I should be ok with the YLM. The only reason I say fast is I have the yj Yulong, and for me that is fast. I suck at 4x4 rn anyway, so I should be ok and have time to get used to it.


I average 6 mis and have to go off parity sheets for all parity


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I average 6 mis and have to go off parity sheets for all parity


I know one of the pll parities but I don't know oll parity. The other pll parity I can sorta deal with mostly.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I know one of the pll parities but I don't know oll parity. The other pll parity I can sorta deal with mostly.


oll parity is long as hell!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> oll parity is long as hell![/QUOTE
> How does the Meilong 4x4 compare to the Wuque unmagnetic?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok. For now untill I get more money, I should be ok with the YLM. The only reason I say fast is I have the yj Yulong, and for me that is fast. I suck at 4x4 rn anyway, so I should be ok and have time to get used to it.


You may wait for the factory magnetic MeiLong.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may wait for the factory magnetic MeiLong.


when is that meant to be coming out? soon or ages?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> when is that meant to be coming out? soon or ages?


Soon I believe. Speedcubereview already received a factory- magnetized one in his vid.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> when is that meant to be coming out? soon or ages?


I guess I will be coming soon, since I don't think there are anything to change on the design of the cube.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I guess I will be coming soon, since I don't think there are anything to change on the design of the cube.





Wish Lin said:


> Soon I believe. Speedcubereview already received a factory- magnetized one in his vid.


how soon is soon? and what do you think the price will be?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> how soon is soon? and what do you think the price will be?


Next couple months. Price I have no idea.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> how soon is soon? and what do you think the price will be?


I guess the price will be somewhere near the YJ YuSu v2 M and the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

ok good to know, but i do wish i had a cube now. yes i am very impatient, but i do really just feel like a new puzzle to get right now, preferably a 4x4.
so, what do i do? YLM or wait?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> ok good to know, but i do wish i had a cube now. yes i am very impatient, but i do really just feel like a new puzzle to get right now, preferably a 4x4.
> so, what do i do? YLM or wait?


Wait, if you are not magnetizing the meilong yourself.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Wait, if you are not magnetizing the meilong yourself.


ok good to know. i think by this weekend i will get a ylm on the way, and maybe a yj yupo as well.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> ok good to know. i think by this weekend i will get a ylm on the way, and maybe a yj yupo as well.


YJ yupo v2m is excellent.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> ok good to know, but i do wish i had a cube now. yes i am very impatient, but i do really just feel like a new puzzle to get right now, preferably a 4x4.
> so, what do i do? YLM or wait?


Since the release date of Meilong 4x4 M is still not clear and you are impatient, just get the YLM. If you don't like YLM, you can just then buy Meilong when it comes out. Come on, they are both cheap.

Btw, did you get the Gan X that you wanted?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> ok good to know, but i do wish i had a cube now. yes i am very impatient, but i do really just feel like a new puzzle to get right now, preferably a 4x4.
> so, what do i do? YLM or wait?


I think I'll wait... for a bit... and if it doesn't come out within the next 3 months I'll get the YLM... unless my friend gets a new 4x4 and I get jealous


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> \
> Btw, did you get the Gan X that you wanted?


no, unfortunately i dont quite have the $$ for a gan x right now. but maybe christmas... i hope


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> unless my friend gets a new 4x4 and I get jealous


Haha!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I think I'll wait... for a bit... and if it doesn't come out within the next 3 months I'll get the YLM... unless my friend gets a new 4x4 and I get jealous


bahaha i will get it and you will get jealous lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

So the Meilong 4x4 M is a definite release?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> So the Meilong 4x4 M is a definite release?


Probably yes if Moyu wants to make money.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Probably yes if Moyu wants to make money.


yes everyone needs money


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Haha!





Iwannaganx said:


> bahaha i will get it and you will get jealous lol


And then I'll get a better one and you'll get jealous... then the whole cycle will start a*GAN*


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> yes everyone needs money


To buy Gan cubes


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> No You have to magnetize yourself. Not mass produced or serviced.


Is the design of the meilong 4x4 similar to the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?
Does the meilong 4x4 feel similar to the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the design of the meilong 4x4 similar to the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?
> Does the meilong 4x4 feel similar to the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


I will say no. The internals of Meilong 4x4 is flat and simple and unique. The overall feel does feel like GTS2M though.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I will say no. The internals of Meilong 4x4 is flat and simple and unique. The overall feel does feel like GTS2M though.


What about the Wuque unmagnetised?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I will say no. The internals of Meilong 4x4 is flat and simple and unique. The overall feel does feel like GTS2M though.


Do you think that Meilong is a cheaper MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that Meilong is a cheaper MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


No. Of course not. *It's a 10x cheaper Aosu GTS2M.*

*Let's be honest. The Meilong series (under 5x5) is just OP. *


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that Meilong is a cheaper MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?





Wish Lin said:


> No. Of course not. *It's a 10x cheaper Aosu GTS2M.*


Im guessing you really feel the difference in quality then


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> No. Of course not. *It's a 10x cheaper Aosu GTS2M.*
> 
> *Let's be honest. The Meilong series is just OP. *


I have heard that the meilong 7x7 is not that great.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Im guessing you really feel the difference in quality then


Sorry I misleaded you. The overall quality is actually about the same(but yes, the plastic quality is different). I literally mean it's 10x cheaper but has the same PERFORMANCE.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the meilong 7x7 is not that great.


Shhhhh..........(Yes, just got that as my first 7x7 last week, not so good, but not bad imo)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Sorry I misleaded you. The overall quality is actually about the same(but yes, the plastic quality is different). I literally mean it's 10x cheaper but has the same PERFORMANCE.


Oh ok. That explains my relative confusion


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Sorry I misleaded you. The quality is actually about the same(but yes, the plastic quality is different). I literally mean it's 10x cheaper but has the same PERFORMANCE.


So the meilong feels cheap, but it has the same performance as the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So the meilong feels cheap, but it has the same performance as the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


Yup. Except corner cutting is slightly worse.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yup. Except corner cutting is slightly worse.


Popping and locking?

Stickerless shades?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Please check my vid out! Although it's in Chinese, this can probably answer your questions. 




(And please subscribe......)


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Popping and locking?
> 
> Stickerless shades?


I never encountered them. Shade is like Meilong 3x3.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I never encountered them. Shade is like Meilong 3x3.


Sorry, don't have a mailing 3x3. Your channel is very nice


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Let's put it this way: I hate the WuQue unmagnetized. I hate it. It sucks. I absolutely love the MeiLong 4 M. It's fantastic.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Let's put it this way: I hate the WuQue unmagnetized. I hate it. It sucks. I absolutely love the MeiLong 4 M. It's fantastic.


What about speed? I have heard that it is a problem with some


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Your channel is very nice


Thanks!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What about speed? I have heard that it is a problem with some





Wish Lin said:


> R U kidding me? Meilong is even faster than Aosu GTS2M OOTB.


I guess GAN 356 X is talking about the WuQue.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What about speed? I have heard that it is a problem with some


The WuQue is very slow, for me this is a problem. It's also catchy and locky. 

The MeiLong is fast. This is nice. It's not catchy or locky, but it really, really needs magnets to shine. Otherwise it's mediocre at best. Magnetizing isn't the easiest, because you have to glue the magnets in fairly close to the edge, but it's doable if you are careful and you use small amounts of glue.

What can I say? I love budget cubes and the MeiLong is fantastic. I personally think this is MoYu's way of testing out new designs before implementing them in their flagships. MeiLong 4 is 59 mm, Aosu WRM is 59. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I guess GAN 356 X is talking about the WuQue.


Oh I see.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> What can I say? I love budget cubes and the MeiLong is fantastic. I personally think this is MoYu's way of testing out new designs before implementing them in their flagships. MeiLong 4 is 59 mm, Aosu WRM is 59. Coincidence? I think not.


Really good point! This explained why the Meilong 3x3,4x4,5x5 is so OP, why I think Meilong 4x4 is similar to Aosu GTS2M, and why you think Meilong 3x3 is an upgrade from Weilong WR M.

Hey guys, want to get a Aosu WR M with a couple bucks? Here you go!

p.s. Can I safely assume Meilong 5x5/2x2 is a simple version of Aochuang WR M and Weipo WR M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The WuQue is very slow, for me this is a problem. It's also catchy and locky.
> 
> The MeiLong is fast. This is nice. It's not catchy or locky, but it really, really needs magnets to shine. Otherwise it's mediocre at best. Magnetizing isn't the easiest, because you have to glue the magnets in fairly close to the edge, but it's doable if you are careful and you use small amounts of glue.
> 
> What can I say? I love budget cubes and the MeiLong is fantastic. I personally think this is MoYu's way of testing out new designs before implementing them in their flagships. MeiLong 4 is 59 mm, Aosu WRM is 59. Coincidence? I think not.


Do you think the MoYu AoSu WR M will be an upgrade from the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think the MoYu AoSu WR M will be an upgrade from the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


Yes, but a small one.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

There wish Lin dropped a sub 4 U.
So meilong is gts2? Wow that feels silly for $10.

How hard is it, honestly, for me, a 13 yo boy, to magnetise a 4x4? It would be my first time magnetising a cube and I would like these factors: time, money, resources available, and where do I buy the magnets (Australia)?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> $10.


Guess what? In Taiwan it's 2 dollars. *2 DOLLARS!*


Iwannaganx said:


> How hard is it, honestly, for me, a 13 yo boy, to magnetise a 4x4? It would be my first time magnetising a cube and I would like these factors: time, money, resources available, and where do I buy the magnets (Australia)?


You can ask @AbsoRuud for that, but I don't think it will be easy.


Iwannaganx said:


> There wish Lin dropped a sub 4 U.


Thanks!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> There wish Lin dropped a sub 4 U.
> So meilong is gts2? Wow that feels silly for $10.
> 
> How hard is it, honestly, for me, a 13 yo boy, to magnetise a 4x4? It would be my first time magnetising a cube and I would like these factors: time, money, resources available, and where do I buy the magnets (Australia)?





Tabe said:


> It's easy to magnetize a Meilong yourself.
> 
> The best factory magnetic budget 4x4 is the Yuxin Little Magic but it's not fast.


As Tabe said, it is not hard to magnetize a 4x4.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> As Tabe said, it is not hard to magnetize a 4x4.


I think that depends though. I junked a couple 4x4s before becuase I magnetize them wrong. Also I think it will be cheaper to simply buy factory magnetized Meilong since the cube is already so cheap.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I think that depends though. I junked a couple 4x4s before becuase I magnetize them wrong. Also I think it will be cheaper to simply buy factory magnetized Meilong since the cube is already so cheap.


But there isn't a meilong 4x4m mass produced yet.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> But there isn't a meilong 4x4m mass produced yet.


Oh yes, I mean after it comes out, if you are patient enough


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Oh yes, I mean after it comes out, if you are patient enough


Ok. Ugh. Now I'm back to the start again!! These conversations seem to go around forever. Two days time for us to all discuss this before I make my final decision!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok. Ugh. Now I'm back to the start again!! These conversations seem to go around forever. Two days time for us to all discuss this before I make my final decision!


True. That’s the case when speculations are around a new cube. @Fukuoka Kengo James , do you know Moyu have posts about Meilong 4x4 M on any of their social media? I can’t seem to access some.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

I used this guide:



https://imgur.com/a/kpxJr


But I have to add that I did take the 4x4x4 apart completely, also because I wanted to experience this and lube it and such. It took me over an hour to put the whole thing back together. To make it easier on yourself, I recommend putting tape on the centers to keep them in place and only take out edges and corners, like this. Credits to my friend Niels for giving me this tip.

I recommend N35 4x2 for the outer layer and N35 4x1 for the inner layer.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

I also asked MoYu directly if they are planning on making a MeiLong 4 M. So far all of this has been speculation. I personally doubt they are going to do it. Their flagship line is magnetic, and they of course prefer people to buy those if they want something magnetic.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I also asked MoYu directly if they are planning on making a MeiLong 4 M. So far all of this has been speculation. I personally doubt they are going to do it. Their flagship line is magnetic, and they of course prefer people to buy those if they want something magnetic.


Ok thanks I'll have a look soon


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I also asked MoYu directly if they are planning on making a MeiLong 4 M. So far all of this has been speculation. I personally doubt they are going to do it. Their flagship line is magnetic, and they of course prefer people to buy those if they want something magnetic.


Oh. I do think Meilong’s inner layer is better than anything out there.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I guess GAN 356 X is talking about the WuQue.


Yeah I am/was


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I used this guide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the inner layer magnets noticeably stronger than the outer layer magnets?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> True. That’s the case when speculations are around a new cube. @Fukuoka Kengo James , do you know Moyu have posts about Meilong 4x4 M on any of their social media? I can’t seem to access some.




__
http://instagr.am/p/BzNLGRnHmtV/


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are the inner layer magnets noticeably stronger than the outer layer magnets?


I magnetized mine with 4x1.5 in the inner layers, which is a LOT stronger. I haven't used a MeiLong 4 M with 4x1 in the inner layers so I couldn't say.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I magnetized mine with 4x1.5 in the inner layers, which is a LOT stronger. I haven't used a MeiLong 4 M with 4x1 in the inner layers so I couldn't say.


Would 3*2 magnets in inner layers and 4*2 magnets in outer layers work?
3*2 is in between 4*1 and 4*1.5.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Would 3*2 magnets in inner layers and 4*2 magnets in outer layers work?
> 3*2 is in between 4*1 and 4*1.5.


Possibly. But Tabe says the 4x1 is perfect for the middle layers so I'm going with that.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Possibly. But Tabe says the 4x1 is perfect for the middle layers so I'm going with that.


According to the K&J Magnet Calculator, using N35 4x2 for the outer layer and N35 4x1 for the inner layer will make outers stronger than inners, since the magnets strength of N35 4x2 is more than double of N35 4x1.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> According to the K&J Magnet Calculator, using N35 4x2 for the outer layer and N35 4x1 for the inner layer will make outers stronger than inners, since the magnets strength of N35 4x2 is more than double of N35 4x1.


Try it out. Practice is always more reliable than theory.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Possibly. But Tabe says the 4x1 is perfect for the middle layers so I'm going with that.






Tabe used 4*1.5 magnets in the entire meilong 4x4.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Tabe said:


> It's easy to magnetize a Meilong yourself.
> 
> The best factory magnetic budget 4x4 is the Yuxin Little Magic but it's not fast.


@Tabe How many meilong 4x4s have you magnetized? What magnets did you use?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Tabe used 4*1.5 magnets in the entire meilong 4x4.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Tabe used 4*1.5 magnets in the entire meilong 4x4.





AbsoRuud said:


> View attachment 10733


But he said he use 4*1.5 magnets in the entire meilong 4x4 in the video.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> @Tabe How many meilong 4x4s have you magnetized? What magnets did you use?


I've done two, soon to be three. 4x1.5mm throughout isn't a good balance. 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer is the way to go.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I've done two, soon to be three. 4x1.5mm throughout isn't a good balance. 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer is the way to go.


What magnets are you using in your third meilong?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What magnets are you using in your third meilong?


4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Tabe said:


> 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer





Tabe said:


> Fairly strong? 4x1 N48 for inners, 4x2 N42 outers.
> 
> I would still recommend 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer, however.


Do you think 4x1 N48 are too strong for inners if 4x2 N35 are used in outers?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think 4x1 N48 are too strong for inners if 4x2 N35 are used in outers?


They would be too strong for me but others might feel they're OK.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Tabe said:


> They would be too strong for me but others might feel they're OK.


What magnets have you used in your second meilong?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What magnets have you used in your second meilong?


4x1 n35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> But there isn't a meilong 4x4m mass produced yet.


I have found some sites selling meilong 4x4 M.
https://cubes.in.ua/magnetic-cubes/kubik-meilong-4x4-m/
https://www.cubelelo.com/cubelelo-meilong-4x4-stickerless-elite-m-magnetic


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have found some sites selling meilong 4x4 M.
> https://cubes.in.ua/magnetic-cubes/kubik-meilong-4x4-m/
> https://www.cubelelo.com/cubelelo-meilong-4x4-stickerless-elite-m-magnetic


I recommend getting this one: https://www.cubelelo.com/cubelelo-meilong-4x4-stickerless-elite-m-magnetic
Another site use 4*1 in the whole cube, which is too weak.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I recommend getting this one: https://www.cubelelo.com/cubelelo-meilong-4x4-stickerless-elite-m-magnetic
> Another one use 4*1 in the whole cube, which is too weak.


Actually, after talking to Tabe I have decided to do it myself!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Actually, after talking to Tabe I have decided to do it myself!


I think ill just wait... and wait some more.... and get jealous.... a*GAN*


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 31, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I think ill just wait... and wait some more.... and get jealous.... a*GAN*


*NA,* I will probably mess it up and then I will be jealous because I have no


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Tabe used 4*1.5 magnets in the entire meilong 4x4.


Is the meilong 4x4 without magnets the best budget non-magnetic 4x4?
Is it still good without magnets?


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the meilong 4x4 without magnets the best budget non-magnetic 4x4?
> Is it still good without magnets?


Without any doubt.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the meilong 4x4 without magnets the best budget non-magnetic 4x4?
> Is it still good without magnets?


Hmmm...I might go with the Thunderclap Mini when talking non-magnetic - kind of a toss-up. But the Meilong is still good without magnets.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Hmmm...I might go with the Thunderclap Mini when talking non-magnetic - kind of a toss-up. But the Meilong is still good without magnets.


You don't have any issues with mis-aligned slices on the Meilong 4x4?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Is the meilong unmagnetised comparable a magnetic YLM?


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The YLM 4x4M looks more promising on this video. I think I'm gonna pick one up over the cheaper Meilong


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> The YLM 4x4M looks more promising on this video. I think I'm gonna pick one up over the cheaper Meilong


He still says he'd rather use the MeiLong or yusu over it...


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> You don't have any issues with mis-aligned slices on the Meilong 4x4?


Not that I've ever noticed.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

I think I may get a meilong and magnetise it... it looks really fun to me. How hard is it to do? How hard is it to mess up?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I think I may get a meilong and magnetise it... it looks really fun to me. How hard is it to do? How hard is it to mess up?


Watch TCKyewbs video on how to magnetize a Wuque. That will teach you the technique. If you follow that, you won't mess up.

The only changes to make are to use 4x1 N35s when pairing to edge pieces together and then 4x2 N35 when pairing an edge and a corner.

It's easy to do and very little chance of screwing up if you follow her instructions. The only issue you may have is putting the cube back together. Z3Cubing, however, just did a video on how to assemble big cubes and that will help you if you have trouble.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 5, 2019)

I also liked this tutorial. It's nice for people who prefer pictures and text.



https://imgur.com/a/kpxJr


Also, you can tape the centers together and only take out the edges and corners. This makes reassembly a lot easier.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Watch TCKyewbs video on how to magnetize a Wuque. That will teach you the technique. If you follow that, you won't mess up.
> 
> The only changes to make are to use 4x1 N35s when pairing to edge pieces together and then 4x2 N35 when pairing an edge and a corner.
> 
> It's easy to do and very little chance of screwing up if you follow her instructions. The only issue you may have is putting the cube back together. Z3Cubing, however, just did a video on how to assemble big cubes and that will help you if you have trouble.


Yeah, that was the video that inspired me. Are these the correct ones? https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/magnets/products/4mm-x-2mm-n45-rare-earth-magnets-50pcs
https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/magnets/products/4mm-x-1-5mm-rare-earth-magnets-50pcs

Also do you have to magnetise the very centre parts near the screw, and if you scramble as a 2x2 separates the layers?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yeah, that was the video that inspired me. Are these the correct ones? https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/magnets/products/4mm-x-2mm-n45-rare-earth-magnets-50pcs
> https://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/magnets/products/4mm-x-1-5mm-rare-earth-magnets-50pcs


First ones, yes. Second ones you will likely find to be too strong since they're 4x1.5mm instead of 4x1mm. Usable - that's what I put in my first one and it was still good - but too strong.



GAN 356 X said:


> Also do you have to magnetise the very centre parts near the screw, and if you scramble as a 2x2 separates the layers?


No. Edges and corners only.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

H


Tabe said:


> First ones, yes. Second ones you will likely find to be too strong since they're 4x1.5mm instead of 4x1mm. Usable - that's what I put in my first one and it was still good - but too strong.
> 
> 
> No. Edges and corners only.


how does that work if there's none near the centre? also, I am confused by the whole polarities thing. in tckwebs video, I didn't;'t see anything different. 
Thanks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> First ones, yes. Second ones you will likely find to be too strong since they're 4x1.5mm instead of 4x1mm. Usable - that's what I put in my first one and it was still good - but too strong.
> 
> 
> No. Edges and corners only.


Excuse me but the first ones are 4*2mm


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Excuse me but the first ones are 4*2mm


Exactly. The first ones are the ones you want. The second ones, you don't. They'll be too strong.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Exactly. The first ones are the ones you want. The second ones, you don't. They'll be too strong.


I understand now 

4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer is the way to go.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> H
> 
> how does that work if there's none near the centre? also, I am confused by the whole polarities thing. in tckwebs video, I didn't;'t see anything different.
> Thanks


The edges and corners lock the pieces into place - you don't need anything near the center. Just follow tckyewbs video, you'll be OK, trust me


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I understand now
> 
> 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer is the way to go.


Ding ding ding! Correct!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Actually, after talking to Tabe I have decided to do it myself!


Have the cubes you ordered arrived?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Have the cubes you ordered arrived?


No, they should come tomorrow. Hopefully. I hate waiting.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> No, they should come tomorrow. Hopefully. I hate waiting.


So do I. lol. When they arrive is the best though


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Hmmm...I might go with the Thunderclap Mini when talking non-magnetic - kind of a toss-up. But the Meilong is still good without magnets.


What about Cyclone Boys mini 4x4 and KungFu CengFeng 4x4?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Cyclone Boys mini 4x4 and KungFu CengFeng 4x4?


They aren't as good.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I recommend getting this one: https://www.cubelelo.com/cubelelo-meilong-4x4-stickerless-elite-m-magnetic
> Another site use 4*1 in the whole cube, which is too weak.


Decided to check out cubelelo. Their only country to which they ship is India. Which is a lot of people, but negates most of the world still.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 8, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Decided to check out cubelelo. Their only country to which they ship is India. Which is a lot of people, but negates most of the world still.


What about this one?
https://cubes.in.ua/magnetic-cubes/kubik-meilong-4x4-m/


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

They use the same magnets throughout the whole cube. Which makes for outer layers that are too weak, IMO.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 9, 2019)

What are magnets the sizes of magnets used in the YJ YuSu v2 M and the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Hmmm...I might go with the Thunderclap Mini when talking non-magnetic - kind of a toss-up. But the Meilong is still good without magnets.


Is the meilong M 4x4 better than the Qiyi thunderclap mini M?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 11, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

@Tabe good job!
Really nice video comparing the yuxin little magic M 4x4 with the meilong M 4x4.


----------

